# Feeding whole corn to piglets



## Blackbird (May 12, 2008)

Any advice on how old piglets should be before feeding them whole shelled corn?


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Never.

Grinding of corn improves the digestibility of the grain substantially. Research from Kansas State University has determined the optimum micron size for corn to be around 750 microns.

Jim


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Do not feed dry whole grain corn to small pigs!


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

like J said never


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Lazy J said:


> Never.
> 
> Grinding of corn improves the digestibility of the grain substantially. Research from Kansas State University has determined the optimum micron size for corn to be around 750 microns.
> 
> Jim


What do you mean by "substantially"? Can you give us a percentage improvement for feed conversion as compared to shell corn?


----------



## Blackbird (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. Is there ANY size pig/hog that you would feed whole corn to?


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
Corn is only about 8-9 % protein it does not grow pigs it just works to fatten them.

Cracked or ground corn is best for pigs to digest. Even hogs tend to just swallow a lot of the whole corn and crap it out.

bumpus
.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

Blackbird said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Is there ANY size pig/hog that you would feed whole corn to?


NO
Not whole corn.


----------



## mundamanu (Oct 22, 2004)

farmergirl said:


> What do you mean by "substantially"? Can you give us a percentage improvement for feed conversion as compared to shell corn?


Morrison reported in the 1956 edition of _Feeds and Feeding_ that the savings from grinding corn was only 6%, and at that rate it wasn't worth it to grind it. For pigs over 100 pounds, it isn't even worth it to shell it.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
I would say the 1956 edition of Feeds, is a little out dated.

All of the people who feed out hogs in the big business ground there feed realfine, none of it is feed whole.

They can't all be wrong. Feeding whole corn is a waste of corn.

bumpus


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Once the pigs get above 75 to 85 pounds you can sour the corn in water. In doing so the corn will become soft and then you can feed it. It would be best to lace some soy meal in with the mash.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

And then there's some who don't feed corn at all since it's GMO.

Everyone tends/feeds differently. Sometimes you have to experiment to see what works for you, even if you have to think outside the box.

Some want fast growers, others want a more natural growth with no health problems. Do what works for you.

--------------------------

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a73/deserthills123/NoNAISpiglaugh200.jpg


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Wondra et al (1996) reported a 8% improvement in G:F when the particle size of corn was decreased from 1000 to 400 microns in feed fed to pigs from 55 kg to market. A particle size of 1000 microns would commonly be known as "medium ground" corn while 400 microns would appear to be almost flour like. Further work at the Kansas State University lab by Wondra in second parity sows showed an increase in Gross Energy and Nitrogen Digestibilities when the particle size of corn decreased from 1,200 to 400 microns. The work by Wondra agrees with work by Healy who observed improvements in nutrient digestibility in nursery pigs fed diets containing corn with decreasing particle sizes.

By grinding corn, the total surface area increase dramatically which provides more opportunity for digestion by the various enzymes and acids in the gastro-intestinal tract of the pig. We can argue what the optimum particle size for each stage of production is, but the bottom line for this discussion is that feeding whole grains to growing market hogs is inefficient and costly.

Jim


----------



## Blackbird (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the contributions. Perhaps some context would be helpful in case anyone has anything further to add. We're not your big business hog farmers. We have three pigs, currently about 30 pounds or so, and we have some whole corn. We've been grinding it (by hand--our in-house electric grain mill is pretty slow)--haven't yet measured the particle size yet, though ;-) and mixing it with soybean meal and oats and feeding it as a mash, along with some greens we've gathered. At some point, hand grinding to 400 microns (or even to 750) would seem to be getting to be more trouble than it's worth if you know what I mean. Agmantoo's suggestion (soaking) seems to be a good, practical one for our "operation." How long would you soak it?


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
You can soak the corn long enought until it starts to get tender enough so the pigs can crush it easily with their teeth.

Soak it to long and you will have sour mass alcohol, to make moon shine liquor.
Pigs will be drunk.


bumpus


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Have enough soaking that the feed being fed for the day is starting to sour/ferment. Your need to feed this mash, and that is what it is, as it is starting to ferment as in liquor production. This mash needs to be fed in a trough as the pigs relish the wet soupy mix. I add the soy meal at feeding. The pigs really like the concoction and do very well on it. If you want to maximize the feed divide the amount you are going to feed into 3 servings per day. The intervals between feedings appear to me to allow better digestion/utilization of the feed in the gut.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
So they are eating the mass and it is still working, ( Fermenting bubbles ) and making gass in their belly, but they will be happy drunks as long as they don't get a hang over.

bumpus


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

Oats is a much better whole grain to feed small pigs.Oats soaks up water or milk quicker than corn and it has more protein.Oats are easy on the stomach.


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

i ground all my corn for my little ones until they become sows. then and only then do they get whole corn, they poop it out and eat it again, not good to watch. but a pigs nature, my little ones get ground corn and soybean meal with minerals. they also get fresh cut grass and some hay,


----------



## RedneckPete (Aug 23, 2004)

What whole corn the pigs pass, the chickens scratch and eat. Nothing is wasted around here.

I've been feeding 75 % whole corn with 25 % roasted beans for years and never once had a problem. The pigs are also on pasture with free choice hay.

Pete


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Agman's soaking method is the most appropriate for your situation.


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

in the book it says to ground the corn because little ones need the protein and other stuff out of the corn, you never said how big they were. i am only going by maybe 35 pounders or so, i wouldn't do it and i don't do the whole corn till they are at least 150 pounds get a feeds and feeding book. then you will understand, i am learning of different proteins now.


----------



## hatwoman22 (Oct 25, 2004)

the farm i work on feeds 17% pig grower and cracked corn we mix the food for the evening feeding with water in the morning after the morning feeding is done, so it gets soaked several hours. after the night time feeding we agian mix the feed and leave it to soak over night. We live in AZ so that feed sits in the heat all day long no formetting yet!

ON a side note our boss used to feed the pigs beer that had expired, she'd crack a bazillion cans open and give it to them. I"m not sure how maybe thats what she soaked the corn with, either way the pigs did get a drunk off of it sometimes but it never hurt them!


----------



## Sergeant82d (May 24, 2008)

One of my old farming books (pre-1960's... there are LOTS of them out there and I don't know which one it was in...) said that if you were feeding beef cattle grain in a lot, that you could feed one feeder pig for every 3-4 cattle you were feeding - just off the undigested whole corn that passed through the steers intestines... And I know the comment about chickens - or the pigs themselves - eating it out of the pig poop is accurate... I consider it my "whole meal deal" method of feeding!


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.


shagerman said:


> in the book it says to ground the corn because little ones need the protein and other stuff out of the corn, you never said how big they were. i am only going by maybe 35 pounders or so, i wouldn't do it and i don't do the whole corn till they are at least 150 pounds get a feeds and feeding book. then you will understand, i am learning of different proteins now.


Corn only has about 8 - 9 % protein on average
Corn is for energy, fat but not for growing.

Protein is for growing muscle, bones, 

Little Pigs need around 17 - 18 % percent to begin growing.
then lower to 14 %
Finish them out on 12 %

If you buy 17 % protein feed and then mix corn with it you lower the protein content according to the amount of corn you mix with it.
The more corn you add the lower the protein.


bumpus
.


----------



## preston39 (Jul 3, 2008)

Blackbird said:


> Thanks for all the contributions. Perhaps some context would be helpful in case anyone has anything further to add. We're not your big business hog farmers. We have three pigs, currently about 30 pounds or so, and we have some whole corn. We've been grinding it (by hand--our in-house electric grain mill is pretty slow)--haven't yet measured the particle size yet, though ;-) and mixing it with soybean meal and oats and feeding it as a mash, along with some greens we've gathered. At some point, hand grinding to 400 microns (or even to 750) would seem to be getting to be more trouble than it's worth if you know what I mean. Agmantoo's suggestion (soaking) seems to be a good, practical one for our "operation." How long would you soak it?


===
We soak our shelled corn for 5 days. It is a little softer and the 5 week old piglets love it, along with mom.

They must be chewing it ok since noon appear in the poop and they like it better than the high protein pig starter. It is somewhat rank when we feed it and they drink the water first. Sugar must be added to produce the alcohol from corn...I am told.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

We feed whole corn as a suppliment to their diet of Beet Pulp soaked in milk and water, slop and extra roosters.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Feeding whole corn to pigs is a way of soaking the corn so you can feed it to chickens... 

Grind the corn or at least soak it, ideally in milk or whey, before feeding to pigs. They don't tend to chew their food very well when in a rush to eat.


----------

